# charter southern spain



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hi everybody:
we are just proud owners of a brandnew beneteau oceanis clipper 361,which we like to offer on the charter market here in marbella-málaga-spain. we would be interested in all your experiences and as well in a good hint, where to advertise for the best audience. any ideas are more than welcomed.
ursula & roger


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello

I would be interested in any information you have in terms of cost and provising.


----------

